# What contraception do you use?



## amygwen

I know some of yall aren't even having sex, but for the one's that are, what do you use as contraception? The reason I ask is because OH thinks I'm really OCD about using both pill and condoms, but I feel like if I ever got pregnant again.. at least I can say genuinely that I used all precautions when having sex!

What do you use?


----------



## _laura

Dont worry! I have my IUD and use condoms! I am not getting pregnant any time soon! :haha: OH is happy to do it though.


----------



## holly2234

Copper IUD with no hormones. So far its been pretty fool proof!


----------



## x__amour

Condoms.

I had Mirena and we didn't use condoms with but had it removed recently. :flow:


----------



## amygwen

_laura said:


> Dont worry! I have my IUD and use condoms! I am not getting pregnant any time soon! :haha: OH is happy to do it though.

Thanks for the reassurance :thumbup:

I was beginning to think I was being such an overdramatic bitch LOL. OH is fine about it too but sometimes he makes stupid comments sometimes, I was like.. hmmm.. I'm going to ask on BNB! :D :D


----------



## x__amour

amygwen said:


> I was like.. hmmm.. I'm going to ask on BNB! :D :D

Best route. ;)


----------



## divershona

i was using the pill and condoms when i got pregnant with kaya, and the contraceptive patches and condoms with this LO ... i really don't think my body likes hormonal contraception, so after this LO is born i think i'll use the copper coil, no hormones so hopefully it'll work, i really can't afford another LO after this one as i really want to get my education finished and study at university ... although i am going to be doing open uni from the start of november :)


----------



## amygwen

x__amour said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> I was like.. hmmm.. I'm going to ask on BNB! :D :D
> 
> Best route. ;)Click to expand...

LOL yes. When OH and I have a problem or if he thinks I'm being stupid about something he'll be like "Well, why don't you go ask on your forum?"


----------



## lauram_92

I'm not on anything, but ended up in a bit of bother at the weekend (using only condoms) and my friend had to get me the morning after pill! But I plan on the injection!


----------



## EllaAndLyla

just the pill for me :)


----------



## stephx

withdrawal :blush: :lol:


----------



## Bexxx

I just use condoms.
If OH was home more often I would get something like the pill/implant, but don't see the point at this moment in time :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I have an IUD, :)


----------



## kittycat18

Condoms :flow:


----------



## mayb_baby

Implant
But I bleed 99% of the time so no sex :(


----------



## rainbows_x

Nothing atm.
After we have our next baby OH is getting the snip :thumbup:


----------



## smatheson

I have the mirena iud. We prolly should be using condoms too just in case.


----------



## vinteenage

Just the pill. Before it was just Depo.


----------



## Strawberrymum

Pull out doesn't work lol I should know. 

No sex ATM but non hormonal coil when I need too


----------



## amygwen

Strawberrymum said:


> Pull out doesn't work lol I should know.
> 
> No sex ATM but non hormonal coil when I need too


LOL that's what I think too :D
But I know some people still use it!


----------



## 112110

Just the IUD, Mirena. :flow:


----------



## AriannasMama

Mirena here too!


----------



## AirForceWife7

Mirenaaa :flower:


----------



## Burchy314

Nothing right now because Im single and not having sex with anyone lol. But when I was with FOB we used condoms and I was on the pill. And when I get back into a relationship (whenever that happens) I will probably go back on the pill and using condoms.


----------



## Cassie_x

Just condoms. :blush: We're not having sex that often at the moment, so I suppose it's alright :winkwink:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I had an iud but it caused ALOT of problems so I am not on anything right now but we aren't having sex so its pretty good birth control haha


----------



## newmommy23

I got pregnant with Molly on the pill + condoms....so Mirena for me lol


----------



## annawrigley

Pill :)


----------



## Lauraxamy

After LO just condoms then we decided to TTC anyway, after this one I won't be wanting another for a while so I'll probably go for the pill.


----------



## sam_mumtobe

Pill for me :thumbup:


----------



## rileybaby

None:shrug:


----------



## abbSTAR

I have the implant in my arm, I HATE IT! I'm having it removed after six months gahh.


----------



## HellBunny

Abstinence.

It did not work :haha::haha:


No on a serious note, we did natural family planning or whatever the name is, calendar dates etc. Well it worked for a grand total of 1 year 1 month :blush: :blush: :cloud9: see spoiler.. LOL


----------



## Lydiarose

natural family planning/withdraw method . . . we have sex less than once a month and when we do its always at non fertile times in my cycle and he pulls out . . . working fine for us!


----------



## cammy

I will probably start the progestron only pill (mini pill) again soon. Its either that or the mirena but I know alot of people who now have ferility problems after having one of them put in so I'm staying away from it.

At the moment our contraception is no sex, but when we do start it will be condoms until I start the mini pill.


----------



## Nervousmomtob

We use the pill and condoms. But were out of condoms now so for the past week just the pill :blush: but it'll be both again soon


----------



## 112110

HellBunny said:


> Abstinence.
> 
> It did not work :haha::haha:
> 
> 
> No on a serious note, we did *natural family planning *or whatever the name is, calendar dates etc. Well it worked for a grand total of 1 year 1 month :blush: :blush: :cloud9: see spoiler.. LOL

What's this? :blush:


----------



## lizardbreath

Condoms.......... Sometimes..... I know I'm bad. And I really dont want any more children its just I never got around to getting my iud kept getting canceled and I'm allergic to bc pill so I'm kind of on the wall about getting a hormone iud anyways........


----------



## amygwen

Thank you everyone :flow:


----------



## MommyGrim

I really want to use Mirena but my insurance doesn't cover it, and we can't afford to pay out of pocket for it :( so just condoms for us :flower:


----------



## we can't wait

Before our :angel: we were using condoms, which obviously didn't work. 
Now we're just using withdrawl + family planning. :thumbup:


----------



## HellBunny

112110 said:


> HellBunny said:
> 
> 
> Abstinence.
> 
> It did not work :haha::haha:
> 
> 
> No on a serious note, we did *natural family planning *or whatever the name is, calendar dates etc. Well it worked for a grand total of 1 year 1 month :blush: :blush: :cloud9: see spoiler.. LOL
> 
> What's this? :blush:Click to expand...

The blushing sign as i found out yesterday i am pregnant with #2, so basically saying the calendar method wasn't successful, lol.


----------



## x__amour

HellBunny said:


> 112110 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HellBunny said:
> 
> 
> Abstinence.
> 
> It did not work :haha::haha:
> 
> 
> No on a serious note, we did *natural family planning *or whatever the name is, calendar dates etc. Well it worked for a grand total of 1 year 1 month :blush: :blush: :cloud9: see spoiler.. LOL
> 
> What's this? :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> The blushing sign as i found out yesterday i am pregnant with #2, so basically saying the calendar method wasn't successful, lol.Click to expand...

I think she means what's natural family planning. :haha:
I'm not entirely sure but I think it means you find the day that you ovulate and don't use protection on the day that you do? I'm not 100% though! :shrug:


----------



## HellBunny

x__amour said:


> HellBunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 112110 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HellBunny said:
> 
> 
> Abstinence.
> 
> It did not work :haha::haha:
> 
> 
> No on a serious note, we did *natural family planning *or whatever the name is, calendar dates etc. Well it worked for a grand total of 1 year 1 month :blush: :blush: :cloud9: see spoiler.. LOL
> 
> What's this? :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> The blushing sign as i found out yesterday i am pregnant with #2, so basically saying the calendar method wasn't successful, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> I think she means what's natural family planning. :haha:
> I'm not entirely sure but I think it means you find the day that you ovulate and don't use protection on the day that you do? I'm not 100% though! :shrug:Click to expand...


ahhh, sorry baby brain confused me lol. Basically i had a 28 day cycle, and we were avoiding sex between days 11-16, however the last 3 months my cycles have been between 25 - 33 days.. so i must of been ovulating at different times lol, in that case the times to avoid it would of been different to days 11-16 :haha:


----------



## MissMummy2Be

We are not having sex again just yet as I want to see my dr first but we will be using both just to be safe.


----------



## JWandBump

Just condoms here, i give up with the pill. Give me terrible mood swings and just doesnt agree with me body atal! lol


----------



## AndyyMay

Depo Injection For Me:)


----------



## bbyno1

Im not on anything atm obviously lol but if i was to be it would be the pill


----------



## Nora97

Pull-out method


----------



## emyandpotato

Implant alone :)


----------



## jackthelad

nothing at the moment, obviously lol


----------



## vaniilla

we're ntnp atm but since lo has been born we've use a combination of natural family planning and condoms, I had the implant in the past and I couldn't wait to get it out, I'm never using anything that puts hormones in my body :flower:


----------



## Carla16

i need some help too hehe! i have the implantin but its giving me mega migranes and i have been bleeding for 4 months so im getting it out next week and getting the coil? is that a good ideaa whats ur opinions on the coil? xx


----------



## stefie94

Condoms before


----------



## Keera1Aiden2

I have the Mirena IUD and we sometimes use condoms and sometimes don't, so i voted IUD alone because it's more often we don't use the condoms then we do, but he hardly ever ummm releases in me anyhow, usually before we actually dtd


----------



## xgem27x

I'm on the pill, but also condoms for the first 7 days of the pill, we dont really have sex on the days my pill packet ends (usually takes me 3 days to come on) and then we dont have sex when I'm on

I'm allergic to latex and the latex free condoms are so expensive, so we have to ration them, no matter how horny we are!! :haha:


----------



## Bexxx

I'm getting an IUS fitted in two weeks, yaaay, no more condoms lol.


----------



## NewMommy17

got my first Depo Provera shot Wednesday


----------



## LauraBee

I haven't had sex since conception (almost two years ago, feel sorry for me!) but I have the contraceptive implant just in case I do finally get lucky again.

I voted for BC plus condoms, just because there is absolutely no way I am willing to get knocked up again.


----------



## emmylou92

Im really thinking about being sterilized, but then i think OH could Have the snip, that can always be reversed if we wanted any more kiddies after this LO. I think i'll end up with the copper coil though.


----------



## sarah0108

Mirena


----------



## amygwen

What I don't understand is, do you make your OH/significant other/friend, etc etc pull out or wear a condom if YOU're on some sort of BC? I am just always worried even though I've been on the pill for 15 months that I would get pregnant if I didn't make him pull out or wear a condom.


----------



## o.o

Just the pill for me :flow:


----------



## Bexxx

amygwen said:


> What I don't understand is, do you make your OH/significant other/friend, etc etc pull out or wear a condom if YOU're on some sort of BC? I am just always worried even though I've been on the pill for 15 months that I would get pregnant if I didn't make him pull out or wear a condom.

I never did when I was on the pill, don't plan to either once I get my IUS. I don't see the point really, I'm getting it fitted so we don't have to use condoms :haha:


----------



## x__amour

amygwen said:


> What I don't understand is, do you make your OH/significant other/friend, etc etc pull out or wear a condom if YOU're on some sort of BC? I am just always worried even though I've been on the pill for 15 months that I would get pregnant if I didn't make him pull out or wear a condom.

When I had Mirena, we didn't, no!


----------



## _laura

amygwen said:


> What I don't understand is, do you make your OH/significant other/friend, etc etc pull out or wear a condom if YOU're on some sort of BC? I am just always worried even though I've been on the pill for 15 months that I would get pregnant if I didn't make him pull out or wear a condom.

Yes! OH wears a condom.
But not at the moment as I've got the mirena and taking the pill aswell (don't ask-my doctors advice) :thumbup:


----------



## leoniebabey

condoms


----------



## mayb_baby

I use the implant :hugs: which I hate :(


----------



## Melibu90

Just the pill


----------



## KaceysMummy

We just use condoms...
I don't like the thought of any other BC, went on the pill for a few months, put on loads of weight and still haven't got 'normal' periods back again after using it.


----------



## 112110

I have only ever used a condom like 3 times, with FOB. Never used with OH. We've both only ever had one other sexual partner. 
(Mirena, not sure if I've posted that in this thread before or not)


----------



## TaraxSophia

Nothing as I'm already preggo with baby number two! But before we didn't use anything either for both babies!


----------



## Rmar

I chose condoms but I chart to work out when I ovulate. We use condoms all cycle round but avoid having sex at all during my fertile period. I went through lots of other contraception and didn't like any of them. We both hate condoms but don't want another baby for a while.


----------



## Chris59

The pull out method before.


----------



## AmberS

I have the copper IUD. Protected for 10 years :happydance:


----------



## jemmie1994

not having sex atm due to my sabbatical from men but still have the depo shot 'just incase' its wonderful! although when my period didnt show up this month i freaked out!


----------



## cammy

I really want to use another form but Im kinda scared about all the consequences they can have. The mirena was on my mind and I even got the prescription, but then I found out that both my mum and friend had bleeding and cramps for extened periods of time over 6 months.


----------



## Anke2003

The pull out method


----------

